# Dryer tube for Char-Griller



## muscleoverimport69 (Sep 16, 2008)

I just found a post for using a dryer tube on a chargriller smokestack. Does anybody know how to do it. Do you just attach it to the smoke stack and run it to down by the grates?


----------



## motorhedd (Sep 16, 2008)

a pretty easy mod and one that works!trim the dryer tube nice and tidy and use a 3 1/4 inch hose clamp to attach it to the stack.form it to the curve of the lid towards the front and bring it down to the bootom lip of the lid....this will help more...
http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...ead.php?t=9774
good luck!


----------



## motorhedd (Sep 16, 2008)

Hope this he;ps...this is how i did mine


----------



## muscleoverimport69 (Sep 16, 2008)

Thanks motor head. those pics are alot better than the ones I found. And the link is the one I found the idea on. Thanks again.


----------

